# NEW BAYAREA SHOP



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

WE DO KANDIES,INSURANCE WORK,MOTORCYCLES, AND MUCH MORE
SHOW QUALITY WORK!
BEST PRICES IN THE BAY!

OUR STANDARDS ARE 6 COATS OF CLEAR ON EVERY CAR CUT TO A SHOW SHINE


PINAS AUTO KOLORS

45353 INDUSTRIAL PL (BUILDING 2)FREMONT,CA

CALL FOR PRICES AT 510-938-4072 EDDIE

[attachmentid=409357]


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

good luck on the new biz ima get at u in a couple months fosho!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Jan 3 2006, 09:20 PM~4542968
> *good luck on the new biz ima get at u in a couple months fosho!
> *



RIGHT ON BRO....I BEEN $2000-$3000 BELOW OTHER SHOP PRICES!


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Whatup Eddie

This is Matt from Luxurious. Good to hear of another custom paint show around. Congrats - u running the shop/ working there?


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

whatup playa! got any pics of cars you have done!


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 3 2006, 08:45 PM~4543472
> *RIGHT ON BRO....I BEEN $2000-$3000 BELOW OTHER SHOP PRICES!
> *


DAMN! THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Do you guys also doo lowrider bikes? :biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

SOME PICS WOULD BE GREAT IF YOU GOT ANY!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Jan 4 2006, 03:44 PM~4547665
> *Whatup Eddie
> 
> This is Matt from Luxurious. Good to hear of another custom paint show around. Congrats - u running the shop/ working there?
> *


my homie freddy pina owns the spot he bought the shop from some guy....i'm helping him make it happen..to homies trying to com-up in life and make a name for themselves...i work there also i do body repair....ever need anything matt holla at me bro!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2006, 04:06 PM~4547773
> *Do you guys also doo lowrider bikes?  :biggrin:
> *


we do lowrider bikes and right across from the shop is a motorcycle shop so we be doing motorcycles also, from stock to candy paint!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Jan 4 2006, 03:54 PM~4547710
> *whatup playa! got any pics of cars you have done!
> *


this job, we charged $2,000 no body work its black base ,white pearl , candy brandy wine over it all with 6 coats of clear..
[attachmentid=410886]
[attachmentid=410888]
[attachmentid=410890]
[attachmentid=410893]


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

good luck on the shop bro.. :thumbsup: i think your work speaks for itself


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

pics before the paint job
[attachmentid=410894]


this is the color in the sun
[attachmentid=410895]

mural before the candy
[attachmentid=410896]

this car was painted before we had a shop..some back yard shit!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 4 2006, 11:00 PM~4550913
> *this job, we charged $2,000 no body work its black base ,white pearl , candy brandy wine over it all with 6 coats of clear..
> [attachmentid=410886]
> [attachmentid=410888]
> ...


$2000 for a kandy job, that unbelievable, usually it runs me about $700 to $1000 for materials on kandy, thats great if yall doing it that cheap. you posted a prestigous painters symbol, did yall win it or have an entry, post a pic fool.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

pics got lots of dust but wait till next month when we get this 63 done its got a 383 stroker pumping 600hp with full chrome undies! its going to be off the hook! should be done late feb and a moonroof!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

good shit homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Jan 5 2006, 12:08 AM~4550949
> *$2000 for a kandy job, that unbelievable, usually it runs me about $700 to $1000 for materials on kandy, thats great if yall doing it that cheap. you posted a prestigous painters symbol, did yall win it or have an entry, post a pic fool.
> *


my homie works at a paint store so matarial is cheaper then someone off the streets...plus we still working fulltime 5am-2pm jobs..so making a huge profit is not what where out for..we want to make our name 1st bro...and the HOK symbol...lol..i just took it off a wesite...didn't know it ment something.. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jan 5 2006, 12:09 AM~4550955
> *good shit homie... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie! rigo hit me up talking about he cant get the swirls off the black paint..told him blacks a bitch!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 4 2006, 11:12 PM~4550965
> *my homie works at a paint store so matarial is cheaper then someone off the streets...plus we still working fulltime 5am-2pm jobs..so making a huge profit is not what where out for..we want to make our name 1st bro...and the HOK symbol...lol..i just took it off a wesite...didn't know it ment something.. :biggrin:
> *


kool, every year house of kolor holds a contest in which painters submit their work for the award. they pick 12 winners throw them in a calender, give them jackets, and some more crap like that. its a kool award. keep it up, maybe someday yall will get a prestigous painters award. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Jan 5 2006, 12:16 AM~4550995
> *kool, every year house of kolor holds a contest in which painters submit their work for the award. they pick 12 winners throw them in a calender, give them jackets, and some more crap like that. its a kool award. keep it up, maybe someday yall will get a prestigous painters award. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thats some real shit to work for though..my homie can shot some kandy..maybe i'll get him to submit something one of these times..thats something to work for


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 4 2006, 10:14 PM~4550979
> *thanks homie! rigo hit me up talking about he cant get the swirls off the black paint..told him blacks a bitch!
> *


yea i told him the same shit but thats what he wanted, its look's clean good job homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

sharky when the shows come around i'm going to buff it again, this time with the water bug the DA wetsander


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I might hit you up for a paint job soon then. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2006, 12:21 AM~4551013
> *I might hit you up for a paint job soon then.  :biggrin:
> *



  hit me up!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how much to do up a bike frame? with tank n skirts candy with ghost patterns in it?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2006, 01:07 AM~4551274
> *how much to do up a bike frame? with tank n skirts candy with ghost patterns in it?
> *


about $125


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

shops lookin nice


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 5 2006, 06:31 PM~4556028
> *shops lookin nice
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

good job playa! paint looks tight! do you guys tow there from vallejo or would we have to tow it in!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 5 2006, 11:45 AM~4552400
> *about $125
> *


ill be hittin u up soon


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

how much for 2 stage paint!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Jan 5 2006, 07:40 PM~4556396
> *good job playa! paint looks tight! do you guys tow there from vallejo or would we have to tow it in!
> *


one of my homies has a 2003 flatbed tow truck and he can do some towing for us, when needed.as far as the price on that 2 stage paint i need to see the car and we can go from there


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jan 6 2006, 05:03 PM~4562479
> *:biggrin:
> *


pinche eazy!


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 6 2006, 05:30 PM~4563158
> *pinche eazy!
> *



time to get down .....................on the noma and i got some other goodies in my garage still need some pcs for the 98 front


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I might have a job coing over your way homie. Congrats on the shop. Good luck and make it happen! Anyways I'll send you a PM with some details.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im look for candy brandwine house of color for my bike frame


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## CadillacRub408 (Mar 18, 2003)

FO SHO MAN STAY IN BUSINESS DONT BE LIKE THAT SHOP IN OAKLAND ON 47TH THATS ALWAYS OPENING AND CLOSING


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Looking good Eddie!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRub408_@Jan 7 2006, 03:18 PM~4568036
> *FO SHO MAN STAY IN BUSINESS DONT BE LIKE THAT SHOP IN OAKLAND ON 47TH THATS ALWAYS  OPENING AND CLOSING
> *


don't need to trip off that bro! we in business to stay! we also do patterns and stripping..all in house... :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 7 2006, 03:22 PM~4568061
> *Looking good Eddie!
> *


thanxz dogg...you be knowing if you ever need anything! holla @ me homie!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 6 2006, 07:00 PM~4563347
> *I might have a job coing over your way homie.  Congrats on the shop.  Good luck and make it happen!  Anyways I'll send you a PM with some details.
> *


hit me up homie!


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

what do you pay for a shop down there? nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by backyardkustoms_@Jan 9 2006, 10:47 AM~4578084
> *what do you pay for a shop down there? nice work :thumbsup:
> *




CHEAP!


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

HEY BAY TROKITA HERES SOME PICS!


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

I ALSO HAVE A LITTLE RUST ON THE REAR WINDOW ON THE BOTTOM CORNERS :angry: I'LL TAKE SOME PICS TOMMOROW!


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

PM SENT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 4 2006, 09:18 PM~4551003
> *thats some real shit to work for though..my homie can shot some kandy..maybe i'll get him to submit something one of these times..thats something to work for
> *



Work for it on my new 64 bro  I dont think Im gonna lift it. and its lowered already.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 10 2006, 08:18 PM~4589347
> *Work for it on my new 64 bro   I dont think Im gonna lift it.  and its lowered already.
> *


check you out homie.. :biggrin: find out what you want to do with it and holla at me bro!


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

whats up wit the quote? :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nice 66!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Yo Eddie,

I was wondering if you can make me a center console for my truck. I already talked to you about painting my truck, but i forgot to asked you about a center console that i wanted. I don't know what's best. Sheet Metal? Wood? Or Fiberglass? My Mechanic/Fabricator is lagging on my engine. I am hopping he finish by 3-4 weeks. 

56 GMC


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 3 2006, 03:12 PM~4541632
> *WE DO KANDIES,INSURANCE WORK,MOTORCYCLES, AND MUCH MORE
> SHOW QUALITY WORK!
> BEST PRICES IN THE BAY!
> ...


can u PM me a approximate quote?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=232441


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 11 2006, 04:42 PM~4596387
> *nice 66!
> *


thanks bro  hopefully i can get with baytrokita and make it better!


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD SHIT BRO AND GOOD LUCK ON THE SHOP, MIGHT HAVE TO SWING BY N CHECK IT OUT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CITY-OF-SHARKS_@Jan 12 2006, 03:25 AM~4600590
> *GOOD SHIT BRO AND GOOD LUCK ON THE SHOP, MIGHT HAVE TO SWING BY N CHECK IT OUT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


when ever homie!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 11 2006, 04:55 AM~4592410
> *check you out homie.. :biggrin: find out what you want to do with it and holla at me bro!
> *


 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

YES WE DO KANDY
[attachmentid=423350]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

some impalas at the shop :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=423352]


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Be Ready for my truck EDDIE!! My truck should be on your way in about a month. :biggrin: Can't wait to see what you gone do with it :biggrin: ...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 15 2006, 12:59 AM~4622722
> *Be Ready for my truck EDDIE!!  My truck should be on your way in about a month.  :biggrin:  Can't wait to see what you gone do with it :biggrin: ...
> *


for sure....will talk about the center console then


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

we be taking the cars all apart...doing it right!

63 interior
[attachmentid=424559]

64 impala
[attachmentid=424560]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

racing body my homie painted to look stock
[attachmentid=424561]

candy R1 bike and some other parts ready to get candied!
[attachmentid=424562]
[attachmentid=424564]


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

DO YOU GUYS DO THE SUNROOF'S IF SO HOW MUCH FOR MY 64 THEY ARE POWER RIGHT? AND WHAT SIZE?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 15 2006, 10:49 PM~4629019
> *DO YOU GUYS DO THE SUNROOF'S IF SO HOW MUCH FOR MY 64 THEY ARE POWER RIGHT? AND WHAT SIZE?
> *



we send them out..that one cost $1200 installed...it was installed really well though..its got 4 presets and its alright..i got a guy in oakland that does it for $900


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

WHAT SIZE? AND I ASSUME YOU GOT TO REPAINT THE ROOF?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 15 2006, 10:59 PM~4629175
> *WHAT SIZE? AND I ASSUME YOU GOT TO REPAINT THE ROOF?
> *



not really bro..the roof didn't get chip,or all wavy..the sun roof sits in a frame so it makes the ruff just as strong as it was before the cut,,they do your headliner for you..i'll get some pics for you tommorow..they do a bad ass job.. its a 42" by i don't know...it looks small cause its not wide by the way it opens...i heard if you go down to the hummer dealer they cans sell you a huge 44" but i bet there bank..but on the side of the roof chipping no it don't...plus theres a chrome ring that sits on top as a lip.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

to the top


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 15 2006, 08:05 PM~4628599
> *we be taking the cars all apart...doing it right!
> 
> 63 interior
> ...


Robert,

What color are you painting this impala. How much for his paint job. I like how you take everything apart.  That's the way to go.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 17 2006, 03:51 PM~4641425
> *Robert,
> 
> What color are you painting this impala.  How much for his paint job.  I like how you take everything apart.    That's the way to go.
> *



yup thats the way to go...hide nothing and as far as his paint cost..its up there..but going to be well worth it!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

hey, do you guys paint engines too? if so, what type of paint do you use?
Por 15, Hok, dupont or what?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 17 2006, 06:19 PM~4642725
> *hey, do you  guys paint engines too?  if so, what type of paint do you use?
> Por 15, Hok, dupont or what?
> *



yes we do paint engine and when we do we prep them good....it take a while but its worth it so it won't peel off


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 20 2006, 02:59 AM~4663448
> *:wave:
> *


sup brett, i'll holla at you later!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

1 T Nukka


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

what is this color??


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 21 2006, 02:50 PM~4673991
> *what is this color??
> 
> 
> ...


oriantal (sp)blue


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

what color is the base coat


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 21 2006, 10:35 PM~4676715
> *what color is the base coat
> *


silver


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks man do you have oriantal blue for sale


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

hey eddie can i get a quot on this right here homie
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=227407&hl=


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

KANDY PAINTS STARTING @ $2800

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Eddie,

Since my whole front end is out of the frame right now, i taught I would kinda clean up as much as i can on the body. Right now i have the front fender and I am cleaning all that nasty sh!t under the fender. What do ya'll use to take the sh!T
down to metal. I am using wire brush, but it is taking forever. Is there somekinda of wipe on wipe off sh!t that i can use? or just keep at it with the wire brush?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

when i had my old 64 thats what i used it takes a while but it works


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

if theres old undercoating on it, the stuff they used back in the day was petroleum based. Gasoline or kerosene is good for breaking it down for easier removal. 
If it's just old paint & surface rust, you could use some paint stripper to take off what paint it can, and then wire brush off the rust or use some por-15 or something similar over it.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 23 2006, 09:30 PM~4689903
> *Eddie,
> 
> Since my whole front end is out of the frame right now, i taught I would kinda clean up as much as i can on the body.  Right now i have the front fender and I am cleaning all that nasty sh!t under the fender.  What do ya'll use to take the sh!T
> ...


keep wire wheeling.. the only thing you can do is buy a bigger wire brush thats all..but besides that..have fun :biggrin: but your doing it right though


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 24 2006, 06:07 AM~4692414
> *:biggrin:
> 
> keep wire wheeling.. the only thing you can do is buy a bigger wire brush thats all..but besides that..have fun :biggrin:  but your doing it right though
> *



:biggrin: Allright, I'll try to get as much done.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 24 2006, 12:44 PM~4693625
> *:biggrin:  Allright, I'll try to get as much done.
> *


TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

you guys gonna be open on sat?
ill swing by to finnaly come check it out. ive been meaning to go after work but havent had time


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Damn!!!!, How in da hell do you clean this up? You got a sandblaster at your shop eddie? Maybe I'll save this one for you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 27 2006, 02:02 AM~4714797
> *Damn!!!!, How in da hell do you clean this up?  You got a sandblaster at your shop eddie?  Maybe I'll save this one for you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i don't have a sandblaster cause it an't worth buying a cheap one thats not going to last but i got guy who does it cheap


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

ttt eddie real good people


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jan 28 2006, 07:16 PM~4724522
> *ttt eddie real good people
> *


those samples getting painted tommorow for you..


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Good luck Eddie!! I'll pass the word! Gotta support the locals!
Donny


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

:thumbsup: Keep up the great work homies! Holla!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jan 30 2006, 01:15 AM~4731895
> *Good luck Eddie!! I'll pass the word! Gotta support the locals!
> Donny
> *


thanks donny!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 29 2006, 11:24 PM~4731498
> *those samples getting painted tommorow for you..
> *


u get my pm hit me back thanks lmk when those samples are done


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jan 31 2006, 06:50 PM~4744531
> *u get my pm hit me back thanks lmk when those samples are done
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i have the bike frame in primer? do u guys take it from there? or do u have to prep it still?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2006, 06:50 PM~4769532
> *i have the bike frame in primer? do u guys take it from there? or do u have to prep it still?
> *


yup! hit me up


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nothing today mail came already :tears: 
hope it gets here monday, cant wait to see it 
ill call you later


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Feb 4 2006, 04:02 PM~4775559
> *nothing today mail came already  :tears:
> hope it gets here monday, cant wait to see it
> ill call you later
> *


          i'm on it!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 5 2006, 12:01 AM~4779044
> *                  i'm on it!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Wassup Eddie, it cool to checkout your shop and shoot the shit with you yesterday. That's a nice shop dog. Im jealous. uffin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 5 2006, 03:27 PM~4782403
> *Wassup Eddie, it cool to checkout your shop and shoot the shit with you yesterday.  That's a nice shop dog.  Im jealous.  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 5 2006, 04:27 PM~4782403
> *Wassup Eddie, it cool to checkout your shop and shoot the shit with you yesterday.  That's a nice shop dog.  Im jealous.  uffin:
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i might have to hit you up soon...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

WHAT DO NON KANDYS START AT 66 IMPALA WAGON


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 14 2006, 08:06 AM~4845674
> *WHAT DO NON KANDYS START AT 66 IMPALA WAGON
> *


thanx for the pm info


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

HOWS IT GOING EDDIE!?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

what up eddie.... got a little bit of bad news over the weekend..... hit me up sometime.... let me know about them things i asked you about too


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

tttt


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

ttt for that 63 paint job


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:uh: :uh: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

you guys hiding UFOs at the shop now or what??


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 22 2006, 12:54 PM~5099303
> *you guys hiding UFOs at the shop now or what??
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

maybe...maybe.....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

hiding a 61 soon :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i havent seen any pics of anything lately? wheres the pics eddie??


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 4 2006, 10:51 AM~5176609
> *i havent seen any pics of anything lately? wheres the pics eddie??
> *


i need to buy a fucken cable for my camra to download the new pics... i was doing it at my moms in newark but i'm in shitkicking modesto know...    i need to get bowtie's 61 so i can get some money to buy that cable :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 4 2006, 09:48 PM~5180630
> *i need to buy a fucken cable for my camra to download the new pics... i was doing it at my moms in newark but i'm in shitkicking modesto know...       i need to get bowtie's  61 so i can get some money to buy that cable :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


true that man :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BSCSL65 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Im in Fremont too so when I get my next project car and its ready for paint ill definitely hit up this shop. BTW, since youre near me do you know any mechanic shops that work on older cars or speacialize in older cars? Im going to pick up a 63-69 Continental soon and the first thing I want to do is have the engine, tranny, and carb rebuilt. Basically redo eveything under the hood. You have any recommendations on where to take it?*


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

still no call and its friday :tears:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 7 2006, 04:24 AM~5194677
> *still no call and its friday  :tears:
> *


april 28th or 29th even open for you on the 30th..bring your 61 down! :0 :0
thats the earlest date i got for you bro! we got lots of work  

PINAS AUTO KOLORS

45353 INDUSTRIAL PL (BUILDING 2)FREMONT,CA


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 7 2006, 11:43 PM~5200907
> *april 28th or 29th even open for you on the 30th..bring your 61 down! :0  :0
> PINAS AUTO KOLORS
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 8 2006, 12:44 AM~5200912
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


you need to set up times and prices with angelo so as soon as we base it and got the 1st coats of clears on he can come strip it and shoot the final coats of clear..i want to have your ride out in 2 weeks!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice u think i could take it a week of 17-21 ill be on vac and i can take it as long as its there 2 weeks from the 29th is fine


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 8 2006, 12:58 AM~5200954
> *nice u think i could take it a week of 17-21 ill be on vac and i can take it as long as its there 2 weeks from the 29th is fine
> *


call me monday around 6


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 8 2006, 10:58 AM~5202108
> *call me monday around 6
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

is there a post about good bay area mechanical shops???


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Apr 17 2006, 04:33 AM~5257572
> *is there a post about good bay area mechanical shops???
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: non that i know of


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyboy (Apr 12, 2006)

Your shop is across from my job, im gonna check it out after work. BTW will you have more pics of paint jobs you recently finished?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy_@Apr 23 2006, 05:46 PM~5299179
> *Your shop is across from my job, im gonna check it out after work. BTW will you have more pics of paint jobs you recently finished?
> *


more? i havent seen any, why you holding out eddie :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 25 2006, 11:27 AM~5309972
> *more? i havent seen any, why you holding out eddie :biggrin:
> *


i have not been at the shop like before...my wifes about to have the baby so i been home during my free time


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy_@Apr 23 2006, 04:46 PM~5299179
> *Your shop is across from my job, im gonna check it out after work. BTW will you have more pics of paint jobs you recently finished?
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@May 24 2006, 02:53 PM~5488051
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


I CAN'T KEEP UP WITH PICTURES....THERES 2 CARS FROM STYLE KINGS THAT HAVE BEEN DONE AND 2 MORE COMMING OUT...WHEN I GET A CHANCE I'LL TAKE SOME PICS AND POST THEM...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm me and let me know when you guys have a chance to paint something for me.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Eddie are you ready for me yet??????????
then coast one's turn


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2006, 05:46 PM~5496276
> *Eddie are you ready for me yet??????????
> then coast one's turn
> *


lets do it!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 24 2006, 11:53 PM~5491424
> *Pm me and let me know when you guys have a chance to paint something for me.
> *


ok i got a chance :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

hey eddie whats up man


----------



## GUNCRAZY (May 29, 2006)

My cuz needs to get his eldorado painted.I gave him the addy and # to the shop.He should be calling on tue.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GUNCRAZY_@May 29 2006, 03:28 AM~5512830
> *My cuz needs to get his eldorado painted.I gave him the addy and # to the shop.He should be calling on tue.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

pictures comming soon i got a candy 69 camero and a few cars from style kings a Merc convert Zepher,53 bel air ,63 impala 64 impala candy apple red Mishabishi(sp) lots more....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 1 2006, 06:34 AM~5531564
> *pictures comming soon i got a candy 69 camero and a few cars from style kings a Merc convert Zepher,53 bel air ,63 impala 64 impala candy apple red Mishabishi(sp) lots more....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2006, 03:46 PM~5496276
> *Eddie are you ready for me yet??????????
> then coast one's turn
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 1 2006, 12:22 PM~5532721
> *:biggrin:
> *


coast i got a call from some military guy with a harley.. wanting air brushed dog tags and some there shit...i'll hit you up when he comes to the shop


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

cool shit, hey i got a new number not too long ago. 408.449.6462


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

who did the scarface mural on the impala from carnales customs?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Jun 2 2006, 07:02 PM~5541361
> *who did the scarface mural on the impala from carnales customs?
> *


my homie issac from modesto


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

camero that just got painted yesterday night,,still needs buff..its a silver base with mini metallic he didn't want that metallic look :dunno: its brandy wine,


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 2 2006, 07:12 PM~5542038
> *my homie issac from modesto
> *


that homie got down! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Jun 3 2006, 12:31 AM~5542921
> *that homie got down! :thumbsup:
> *


ya he gets down on faces and shit..coast one gets down to....i seen coast work and its fucken bad also


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

BAY TROKITA AND COAST ONE ARE YOU GOING TO BE AT THE STREETLOW MAGAZINE SHOW, WOULD REALLY LIKE TO MEET UP WITH YOU TWO AND THAT SHOW LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 3 2006, 12:56 AM~5543047
> *BAY TROKITA AND COAST ONE ARE YOU GOING TO BE AT THE STREETLOW MAGAZINE SHOW, WOULD REALLY LIKE TO MEET UP WITH YOU TWO AND THAT SHOW LET ME KNOW :biggrin:
> *


I WAS GOING TO GO BUT LIKE EVERY OTHER SHOW I GOT OTHER THINGS THAT NEED MORE ATTENTION...YOU GOT MY NUMBER IF NOT ON MY SIG.....HOLLA! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I WILL DEFINETLY CALL YOU WHAT TIME IS THE BEST?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 3 2006, 08:01 PM~5546497
> *I WILL DEFINETLY CALL YOU WHAT TIME IS THE BEST?
> *


anytime after 9am and before 8pm


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 3 2006, 10:03 PM~5547274
> *anytime after 9am and before 8pm
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 3 2006, 11:55 PM~5547487
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup homie,,,black and dark gray? :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

COLOR MATCHED THE 5TH WHEEL WHICH WAS A CUSTOM MIX FROM THE START.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 4 2006, 02:23 AM~5548069
> *sup homie,,,black and dark gray? :0
> *


hey thats are secret i will be calling u very soon :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

We flaked the top,5th wheel and sides using ROTH FLAKE!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 5 2006, 06:05 PM~5556974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

things going on at the shop


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

jams got candied time to wet sand and spray the body


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

after its 3rd block and primer is about ready for paint...this cars been some work, firewall molded almost there... :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice work eddie


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 8 2006, 05:35 PM~5575599
> *nice work eddie
> *


not me my homie freddy(the owner) and albert the body man...i'm just helping a homie out and hooking up fools


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 9 2006, 02:28 PM~5581032
> *not me my homie freddy(the owner) and albert the body man...i'm just helping a homie out and hooking up fools
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

i seen that c10 and let me tell you that air tank is very CUSTOM :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I think sometime late next month Im gonna rent a car and take a ride up ther to see the shop, I'll let you know a head of time. uffin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jun 15 2006, 01:19 AM~5610044
> *i seen that c10 and let me tell you that air tank is very CUSTOM  :biggrin:
> *


ya i know...its got an air ride tech set up....not my truck but guy says hes had the truck bagged for a while and not issues...must be done right..its got the tube a-arms up frnt......plus i think its sitting like that because the beds off...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 16 2006, 02:40 AM~5616254
> *I think sometime late next month Im gonna rent a car and take a ride up ther to see the shop, I'll let you know a head of time.  uffin:
> *


ya homie most-def let me know when your comming so i can let freddy know to be there and i'll make sure i'm there also...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 16 2006, 05:08 AM~5616606
> *ya homie most-def let me know when your comming so i can let freddy know to be there and i'll make sure i'm there also...
> *


Cool, I will. I'm gonna take more extensive pics of the car so I can bring them. I still need to get some quotes on towing also. If I do decide to go with you guys, I have to plan everything right. 

If everything goes alright, I'll represent down here in L.A. for you and hopefully get you some more customers. It's gonna be a hilw though, cuz I still have to get my frame done and save some cash. Just a matter of time. But I deffinitly wanna go see the shop soon. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

HOLY SHIT: 
Total Est. Time: 5 hours, 19 minutes Total Est. Distance: 344.61 miles


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 16 2006, 06:22 PM~5619653
> *Cool, I will. I'm gonna take more extensive pics of the car so I can bring them. I still need to get some quotes on towing also. If I do decide to go with you guys, I have to plan everything right.
> 
> If everything goes alright, I'll represent down here in L.A. for you and hopefully get you some more customers. It's gonna be a hilw though, cuz I still have to get my frame done and save some cash. Just a matter of time. But I deffinitly wanna go see the shop soon.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



those est are base on going 65.....who drives 65 now a days  

hopefully we can help you out and if not good luck on your car...you got some good ideas and best of all you know not to cut corners  


more customers is what we have now...freddys is going to only allow one oldskool at time, shops to small and there is no reason for more then that with other jobs in house...we don't wana be that shop that holds you car for month with nothing being done to it...  



Quality not Quantity


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

I stopped by the shop last night. talked to freddy for a bit. real cool dude


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

whats up eddie. im almost ready just been packing and starting to move so as soon as i move first thing i do is take it will let u know soon thanks for your patince


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 12 2006, 03:33 AM~5757996
> *:dunno:
> *


where still on homie the 65 he decited to go frame off..so that an't happing anytime soon. but he wants you to do his frame  .the 63 should be ready at the end of the month..i'll call you today! my bad on the lagging i'm going crazy with all this work


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 13 2006, 08:01 PM~5769274
> *whats up eddie. im almost ready just been packing and starting to move so as soon as i move first thing i do is take it will let u know soon thanks for your patince
> *


David call me i got a deal 4 you! you got a frame i need and i got paint job you want...lets work something out! 510-750-7314 call me homie! ASAP!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jul 12 2006, 09:43 AM~5758764
> *I stopped by the shop last night. talked to freddy for a bit. real cool dude
> *


hope we where able to take care of you bro!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 14 2006, 04:29 AM~5771785
> *hope we where able to take care of you bro!
> *


yea he said he was about 3 weeks out. the price he gave me wasnt bad either. time will tell i guess :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

hey eddie i am gonna paint my cutlass soon homie 
can you guys hook it up 
let me know mna you got my number
thanks


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 14 2006, 06:26 AM~5771771
> *David call me i got a deal 4 you! you got a frame i need and i got paint job you want...lets work something out! 510-750-7314  call me homie! ASAP!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 will do


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jul 14 2006, 04:54 PM~5774263
> *hey eddie i am gonna paint my cutlass soon homie
> can you guys hook it up
> let me know mna you got my number
> ...



tony tony tony..you know me..the worst person to get back at people..lol...hit me up tone dogg...i'll PM you with the number i'm at...i'll be in the bay till wensday of next week @my moms in newark!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

what happened eddie havent heard from u . called u back and no answer hit me up later


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what up! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 24 2006, 11:25 AM~5831888
> *what happened eddie havent heard from u . called u back and no answer hit me up later
> *



ok i got a new phone so my 510-938-4072 number is back up and working i just don't got anybodys number...call me david i lost all my number on my other phone


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 25 2006, 07:11 AM~5837854
> *ok i got a new phone so my 510-938-4072 number is back up and working i just don't got anybodys number...call me david i lost all my number on my other phone
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 26 2006, 12:29 AM~5843227
> *  :biggrin:
> *


i talked to IMP 65 and everything sounds koo for what i told you..call me so we can have all a little talk and wrap this up so we can get these rides done!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

some pics

64 impala midnight gray


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

this car was brought to Pinas Auto by another shop in San Jose that could not Kandy the car right after 4 trys. Kandy Apple Red...Freddy took care of it in one shot....just needs the final polish when its all put together


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

looks like gunmetal grey.. Oh well still looks nice


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Aug 1 2006, 10:34 PM~5885333
> *looks like gunmetal grey.. Oh well still looks nice
> *


looks like is the magic word...its midnight gray a ford factory color...


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 1 2006, 08:30 PM~5885296
> *some pics
> 
> 64 impala midnight gray
> ...


 :0 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 1 2006, 10:30 PM~5885296
> *some pics
> 
> 64 impala midnight gray
> ...



Great Body work thanks to Abe0027  

you got down!
before








after









GREAT WORK!


----------



## GettinHiC (Oct 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 1 2006, 08:49 PM~5885463
> *Great Body work thanks to Abe0027
> 
> you got down!
> ...


DAM THAT 64 TURNED OUT NICE IT WAS PRETTY ROUGH


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 1 2006, 11:16 PM~5885697
> *DAM THAT 64 TURNED OUT NICE IT WAS PRETTY ROUGH
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 1 2006, 09:30 PM~5885296
> *some pics
> 
> 64 impala midnight gray
> ...


 :0 :0 i like i like defintly going with the color we talked about. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

whats up eddy that imp is lookin real good, i might come fuck with u in a few months im still tryin to get my money right to get that stang painted and the insurance cat is laggin on getting me some paper for the monte giving me bullshit :uh: but imma try n come fuck wit u sometime in nov hopefully if shit works out :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Aug 6 2006, 09:14 PM~5914357
> *whats up eddy that imp is lookin real good, i might come fuck with u in a few months im still tryin to get my money right to get that stang painted and the insurance cat is laggin on getting me some paper for the monte giving me bullshit :uh: but imma try n come fuck wit u sometime in nov hopefully if shit works out  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


holla when you ready!


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

hey there homie, i like to know how much you will charge to paint my 57 cadillac fleetwood, i like your work u did on that car, it me hit,


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 1 2006, 08:30 PM~5885296
> *some pics
> 
> 64 impala midnight gray
> ...


Wow!!!! Eddie nice :thumbsup: you guys work magic over there homie, ill keep in touch with you bro


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 1 2006, 08:30 PM~5885296
> *some pics
> 
> 64 impala midnight gray
> ...


Wow!!!! Eddie nice :thumbsup: you guys work magic over there homie, ill keep in touch with you bro


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

theres some huge projects @ the shop and now moving from the Modesto to the Bay i'll be able to show more progress on them.....some complete frame offs :0 and so on


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 3 2006, 09:26 AM~6095621
> *theres some huge projects @ the shop and now moving from the Modesto to the Bay i'll be able to show more progress on them.....some complete frame offs :0  and so on
> *


 :0 :biggrin: have pervis call me fool since u dont answer your phone, o wait i didnt call u :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 6 2006, 07:10 PM~6118485
> *:0  :biggrin:  have pervis call me fool since u dont answer your phone, o wait i didnt call u  :biggrin:
> *


fool you don't pick up eather! so.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 6 2006, 06:26 PM~6118605
> *fool you don't pick up eather! so.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 6 2006, 06:26 PM~6118605
> *fool you don't pick up eather! so.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 6 2006, 07:44 PM~6118704
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
fucken ******* :uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## TATTOO YOU (Oct 17, 2005)

WWW.MYSPACE.COM/LIFESYLECC
LOWRIDER WORLD LOSES ONE OF THE BEST PAINTERS. CHECK IT


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO YOU_@Sep 8 2006, 01:19 AM~6128711
> *WWW.MYSPACE.COM/LIFESYLECC
> LOWRIDER WORLD LOSES ONE OF THE BEST PAINTERS. CHECK IT
> *


i will thanks


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 4 2006, 10:00 PM~4550913
> *this job, we charged $2,000 no body work its black base ,white pearl , candy brandy wine over it all with 6 coats of clear..
> [attachmentid=410886]
> [attachmentid=410888]
> ...


how much to do this but on a bike with those murals


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 8 2006, 03:36 AM~6129516
> *i will thanks
> *


do you sell paint?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 10 2006, 08:25 PM~6144420
> *do you sell paint?
> *


nope but NEWTON is his screen name he does... hes the owner of A.B Supply in Fremont,ca


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 10 2006, 08:31 PM~6145727
> *nope but NEWTON is his screen name he does... hes the owner of A.B Supply in Fremont,ca
> *


 do you do alot of workin with kandys?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

pervis never called me u tell him


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 13 2006, 03:16 AM~6161295
> *pervis never called me u tell him
> *


I'm gonna call you later today bro.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMP65_@Sep 13 2006, 06:57 AM~6161555
> *I'm gonna call you later today bro.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

when u coming down fool coronas are on sale this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 15 2006, 06:45 PM~6182955
> *when u coming down fool coronas are on sale this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


so what, when we go down you going to serve us bud light,,,cause the coronas are not on sale....you balling fool with a 61 and 2 houses... :0 ..brake your self nikka


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 9 2006, 12:23 PM~6137473
> *how much to do this but on a bike with those murals
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 16 2006, 02:39 PM~6186766
> *:dunno:
> *


motorcycles no lowrider bikes..


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

WHY NOT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

when u coming theres a show this weekend come on down


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 20 2006, 03:35 PM~6211792
> *when u coming theres a show this weekend come on down
> *



i'm in the middle of moving..you know how that is


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 21 2006, 09:20 PM~6220858
> *i'm in the middle of moving..you know how that is
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

nice u going to raiders 49ers game


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

SUP DAVID


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 23 2006, 10:51 PM~6233059
> *SUP DAVID
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

when the fuck r u coming got the coronas in the frig already :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 23 2006, 11:58 PM~6233106
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> when the fuck r u coming got the coronas in the frig already  :biggrin:
> *


when your wifes not home


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 24 2006, 07:55 AM~6233992
> *when your wifes not home
> *


sorry homie i dont get down like that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 24 2006, 09:46 AM~6234156
> *sorry homie i dont get down like that  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: not what i heard. :0 






























































































































































































































jk bro


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Picked up a ride finally bro, needs weather strippin like a mofo bro


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 25 2006, 01:17 AM~6238287
> *Picked up a ride finally bro, needs weather strippin like a mofo bro
> *


i wana see....i wana see!!!!!! :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 24 2006, 08:40 PM~6236953
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  not what i heard. :0
> jk bro
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CALL ME I NEED TO TELL U SOMETHING


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 26 2006, 02:16 AM~6245299
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CALL ME I NEED TO TELL U SOMETHING
> *


is it the 3 words i been waiting for,
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 26 2006, 02:37 PM~6248728
> *is it the 3 words i been waiting for,
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


yeah 


u suck good :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 27 2006, 06:53 PM~6258358
> *yeah
> u suck good  :biggrin:
> *


i'm good...your better :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 27 2006, 08:19 PM~6259364
> *i'm good...your better :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 28 2006, 04:56 PM~6265487
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAVID STOP BULLSHITTING AND BRING THAT 61 DOWN...

or do you even have one :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 28 2006, 06:24 PM~6266275
> *DAVID STOP BULLSHITTING AND BRING THAT 61 DOWN...
> 
> or do you even have one :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


lol i sold it to buy the house,


j/k actually the floors just got done just waitng for the correct part for car shop and straight to u then. call me i have to ask u something also have previs call me


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 29 2006, 03:05 AM~6269286
> *lol i sold it to buy the house,
> j/k actually the floors just got done just waitng for the correct part for car shop and straight to u then. call me i have to ask u something also have previs call me
> *


simon...i'll call you tonight :0


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

your uncles 64 came out :thumbsup: :thumbsup: homie did good work on the body and as usual freddy did his thang :biggrin: 

best quality for the best price in the bay for sure!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Sep 29 2006, 02:01 PM~6272053
> *your uncles 64 came out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:      homie did  good work on the body and as usual freddy did his thang :biggrin:
> 
> best quality for the best price  in the bay for sure!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Sep 29 2006, 03:01 PM~6272053
> *your uncles 64 came out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:      homie did  good work on the body and as usual freddy did his thang :biggrin:
> 
> best quality for the best price  in the bay for sure!!
> *


next projects a frame off, complete full show car...time for Pina Auto Kolors to put there work on the show circuit...its going to give lots of fools a run for there money when its done
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Oct 4 2006, 11:48 PM~6309033
> *:thumbsup:
> *



pina auto kolor going to have a car on the turntable in vegas next year! :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 10 2006, 07:07 PM~6342519
> *pina auto kolor going to have a car on the turntable in vegas next year! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

u need to come and show it here :biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 10 2006, 06:07 PM~6342519
> *pina auto kolor going to have a car on the turntable in vegas next year! :0
> *


which one???????? :dunno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Oct 10 2006, 09:39 PM~6343254
> *which one???????? :dunno:
> *


thats what i'm talking about


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Oct 10 2006, 08:39 PM~6343254
> *which one???????? :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 11 2006, 12:30 AM~6344489
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


maybe your one of them....  you need to stop wasting your money on pokemon cards and bring your ride to us.. :0


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 11 2006, 05:59 AM~6345382
> *maybe your one of them....  you need to stop wasting your money on pokemon cards and bring your ride to us.. :0
> *



yo eddie, u got anymore pictures of cars that ya'll painted?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: wussup Baytrokita? How you been homie? What's new?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 11 2006, 06:59 AM~6345382
> *maybe your one of them....  you need to stop wasting your money on pokemon cards and bring your ride to us.. :0
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

hey eddie i am almost ready for you guys.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 14 2006, 04:58 PM~6368742
> *hey eddie i am almost ready for you guys.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 14 2006, 05:58 PM~6368742
> *hey eddie i am almost ready for you guys.
> *


sup tony toni tone.. :biggrin: when you ready homie....let me know...i seen your progress pics..shes looking good....you cutlass wants Kandy :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 14 2006, 11:32 PM~6370337
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


didn't i give you enough? close your mouth :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Testarossa (Oct 16, 2006)

What's up guys??

I just moved to the area and will be in need of a paint job on my Testarossa. It is black. You guys look like you are just what I am looking for. My buddy Armando back home and his brother both did customs and lowriders in a place down on the south side and did some awesome work. They did my last car for me. People would come up to me at Ferrari events all the time and ask me what detailing products I used (assuming it was stock paint). And I wasn't even using many, as the clear coat work was so good.

Anyway, I have always told friends with exotics to go find a good lowrider painter who is good with the candies and clearcoats and they will do a great job. Looks like you guys have some talent.

I have been on the net for the past 4 hours looking for a place like yours.

Shoot me an email and we can chat about you maybe shooting my car.

Bill


----------



## Testarossa (Oct 16, 2006)

And, if everything turns out, I will probably be putting my car in the HIN show in San Jose in Feb. You guys could put up your sign or business cards whatever.


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 25 2006, 09:29 PM~6445473
> *TTT
> *


eddie need to talk call me asap u coimg with your uncle if u do come lmk


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMP65_@Oct 21 2006, 12:55 AM~6412614
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: call me pervis :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 28 2006, 04:21 AM~6461506
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  call me pervis  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


david.....do you really have a 61?




























































































:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 29 2006, 02:27 AM~6465620
> *david.....do you really have a 61?
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ttt for david to read


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 28 2006, 03:21 AM~6461506
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  call me pervis  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

GIVE ME A CALL EDDIE. 408.449.6462 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50+Oct 29 2006, 01:27 AM~6465620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heres a lil teaser :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 31 2006, 09:54 AM~6478318
> *:0  :0
> heres a lil teaser  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

pinche david....you an't fucking around no more...so we going to though that bitch on a body dolly and bring it over here or what? let me know your time frame on getting it painted..i'll holla at freddy see what he give me as far as his time frame to be able to work on your ride and will get this shit cracking!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 31 2006, 08:59 AM~6478344
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> pinche david....you an't fucking around no more...so we going to though that bitch on a body dolly and bring it over here or what? let me know your time frame on getting it painted..i'll holla at freddy see what he give me as far as his time frame to be able to work on your ride and will get this shit cracking!
> *


to be honest i would like for your homie to look at it first cause i want to make sure what the price is. it might need a lil work and it might cost me more but i want it done right and i know u guys can do it i want it all painted belly as well we need to meet up :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 31 2006, 09:18 AM~6478440
> *to be honest i would like for your homie to look at it first cause i want to make sure what the price is. it  might need a lil work and it might cost me more but i want it done right and i know u guys can do it i want it all painted belly as well we need to meet up  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

EDDIE POST A FULL PIC OF YOUR AVI GOT DAMN


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 4 2006, 02:27 AM~6501462
> *EDDIE POST A FULL PIC OF YOUR AVI GOT DAMN
> *


you like the puppys... :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 5 2006, 07:58 AM~6507098
> *you like the puppys... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: call me


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 6 2006, 02:44 PM~6514623
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: call me
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 1 2006, 09:30 PM~5885296
> *some pics
> 
> 64 impala midnight gray
> ...


whats the color code for that eddie :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 15 2006, 03:40 AM~6571872
> *whats the color code for that eddie  :biggrin:
> *


its a ford color....when you go to the paint store they can search it by name. midnight gray


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

TTT 4 PINA AUTO COLOR


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMP65_@Nov 22 2006, 04:12 AM~6616224
> *
> *


sup pervis..man your car is all gutted...when you comming down? holla @ your BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

got the car on the cart lmk whats up asap


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 24 2006, 08:45 PM~6630980
> *got the car on the cart lmk whats up asap
> *


david you joined Layitlow in jul 2004 and me in jun 2003 and you got more post then me.....get a life bro :0 :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 27 2006, 06:43 PM~6647220
> *david you joined Layitlow in jul 2004 and me in jun 2003 and you got more post then me.....get a life bro :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## my66impala (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 4 2006, 10:00 PM~4550913
> *this job, we charged $2,000 no body work its black base ,white pearl , candy brandy wine over it all with 6 coats of clear..
> [attachmentid=410886]
> [attachmentid=410888]
> ...



yea i remember that car when you guys took that in it was kinda bad i used to work there till freddy got the shop


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

time is counting eddie
i am getting pumped up


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 17 2007, 10:41 PM~7017305
> *time is counting eddie
> i am getting pumped up
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
call me later tony! i'll get you the 411


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 19 2007, 07:22 AM~7028795
> *:0  :0  :0
> call me later tony! i'll get you the 411
> *


     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what up eddie


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 26 2007, 09:56 PM~7098462
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

baytrokita5O i want to get my bike frame painted. and need a qoute. pm me your number so we can talk.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 16 2006, 10:53 PM~6189677
> *motorcycles no lowrider bikes..
> *


why not?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 6 2007, 03:35 AM~7417300
> *why not?
> *


cause u can take a can to it lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 6 2007, 02:35 AM~7417300
> *why not?
> *


no money in it


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 19 2007, 08:45 PM~7302579
> *baytrokita5O i want to get my bike frame painted. and need a qoute. pm me your number so we can talk.
> *


*gunna be a bit more then 250 homie, they do bad ass work !!!*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 14 2006, 03:58 PM~6368742
> *hey eddie i am almost ready for you guys.
> *


*me tooooo !!!!!!!*


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

very cool guys at the shop seen there work looks real good


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

.....TTT.....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

PLEASE DO NOT PM ME ASKING FOR PRICES HIT UP BAYTROKITA50 FOR PRICES, JUST CAUSE I REPLY IN HERE DONT MEAN I KNOW WHAT THEY DO THERE.EDDIE GIVES GOOD ASS SO I HELP HIM IN HIS THREAD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr007 (Oct 7, 2006)

damn, som budy pissed off


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 2 2007, 06:46 PM~7604783
> *PLEASE DO NOT PM ME ASKING FOR PRICES HIT UP BAYTROKITA50 FOR PRICES, JUST CAUSE I REPLY IN HERE DONT MEAN I KNOW WHAT THEY DO THERE.EDDIE GIVES GOOD ASS SO I HELP HIM IN HIS THREAD  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wtf!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMP65_@Apr 2 2007, 07:55 PM~7605332
> *wtf!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what up pervis u eddie likes it lmao :biggrin: u member :biggrin: he told u lol


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 2 2007, 11:47 PM~7606683
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: what up pervis u eddie likes it lmao :biggrin: u member  :biggrin: he told u lol
> *


fucken ***


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 2 2007, 11:02 PM~7606824
> *fucken ***
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: whats up puto should be calling u real soon :biggrin: for u and pervis to come get your shit theres a show on the 22nd u can come then :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 2 2007, 05:46 PM~7604783
> *EDDIE GIVES GOOD ASS</span></span> SO I HELP HIM IN HIS THREAD  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol :0 im a lil worried


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 3 2007, 05:50 PM~7612398
> *lol  :0 im a lil worried
> *


did you mean good ass deals lol


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 3 2007, 07:51 PM~7612405
> *did you mean good ass deals lol
> *


hope he does cause i an't giving up no ass for under 2 mill


----------



## PIMPaLiCiOuS (Oct 11, 2005)

Hittin' this thread up for future reference!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIMPaLiCiOuS_@Apr 6 2007, 10:56 PM~7635360
> *Hittin' this thread up for future reference!
> *


pm me for a price :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 8 2007, 01:50 PM~7643681
> *pm me for a price  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ATT. whore


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I have 3 uce cars i need to return to that area soon, maybe i could come by the shop and show you some ALSA products i sale. we are working on an additive to add to your paint to produce the water drop effect with ease, kind of sucks for those who already know how. we are always comoing out with new products and ideas, I'd like to push these products into the bay area, i know that'll take off, their all i use now. have a good day!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 8 2007, 08:25 PM~7646105
> *ATT. whore
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 9 2007, 01:24 PM~7650977
> *I have 3 uce cars i need to return to that area soon, maybe i could come by the shop and show you some ALSA products i sale.  we are working on an additive to add to your paint to produce the water drop effect with ease, kind of sucks for those who already know how.  we are always comoing out with new products and ideas, I'd like to push these products into the bay area, i know that'll take off, their all i use now. have a good day!
> *



that sounds good. :biggrin: i've always wondered how alsa would compare to house of kolor. Actually i got a pair of hok kandy paint jobs at the shop next door to Pina's so we can compare the quality of alsa to hok 

there's also a good body supply shop that pushes alot of hok to the whole bay area around the corner so if u can impress him im sure he'll move alot of units, its just hard for him to sell a product hes not familiar with

looking forward to meeting u :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I should be up there by the end of May, too busy right now, I'll bring a bunch of things we can spray and experiment with, i'll even bring some HOK to compare with ALSA. you'll be surprised how much easier it is to sparay the alsa product.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50+Sep 17 2006, 09:53 AM~6189677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was gonna say Nice Work but then I read this and now :thumbsdown:

That's alright I'll take my bikes and cars to someone who wants to get paid.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 7 2007, 09:14 AM~7849225
> *I was gonna say Nice Work but then I read this and now :thumbsdown:
> 
> That's alright I'll take my bikes and cars to someone who wants to get paid.
> *



check you out david ..you comments turning people away..and u got no ties to the shop.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 7 2007, 11:32 PM~7851722
> *check you out david ..you comments turning people away..and u got no ties to the shop.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Its alright you're not the first shop to reject lowrider bikes.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I wanna two tone my Truck !!!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50+May 7 2007, 02:32 PM~7851722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    take a chill pill my man just having some fun in here cause eddies boring ass this thread would die


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 7 2007, 08:32 PM~7853817
> *          not my fault people cant take jokes  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> take a chill pill my man just having some fun in here cause eddies boring ass this thread would die
> *



WHY U ALWAYS BRINGING UP ASS MAN!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 8 2007, 04:32 AM~7853817
> *          not my fault people cant take jokes  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> take a chill pill my man just having some fun in here cause eddies boring ass this thread would die
> *



TTB :angry: 




:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 8 2007, 04:32 AM~7853817
> *          not my fault people cant take jokes  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



But can you get down with a patterned out snowboard?










:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2007, 08:14 AM~7857128
> *But can you get down with a patterned out snowboard?
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: this is a lowrider life not snow life :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 7 2007, 07:39 PM~7853887
> *WHY U ALWAYS BRINGING UP ASS MAN!
> *


u know u like it :biggrin: :biggrin: 

hey 

let me know if u know anyone who wants to buy some 64 rechromed bumpers im going to post in parts section later after i take pics :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 8 2007, 12:06 PM~7858203
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: this is a lowrider life not snow life :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I AGREE WITH YOU..ITS ONE THING TO PATTERN A SNOW BOARD AND ANOTHER A CAR....TONY I DON'T KNOW WHATS WRONG WITH NOT DOING BIKES...WHY TAKE A JOB THAT PAYS 1/4 THE PRICE AND TWICE THE TIME..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 8 2007, 12:08 PM~7858214
> *u know u like it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> hey
> ...


VERY FUNNY FOOCKER :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 8 2007, 03:48 PM~7860282
> *VERY FUNNY FOOCKER :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

I was wondering if you can give me a price on painting my car!! Stock two tone colors, no door jams, no under trunk or hood, minor door dings.


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey eddie are you not promoting the shop anymore???? Whats up bro I was thinking of having something done. Lmk doggy :biggrin:


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

*TTT...any new cars done up?*


----------

